# Tivo Control Protocol and new API Documenation



## ultrajones (Oct 6, 2002)

I am developing a home automation application to provide remote control of the TiVos installed in a home using HomeSeer. It is pretty much complete as far as the features published in the Tivo Remote Protocol version 1.1. I figured out how to find all the TiVos on a local network, but would like access to the other features available to the Apple and Android applications.

Does anyone know when TiVo plans on providing their updated API documentation? I have been watching the developer site for years and it doesn't look like anyone has put any effort into maintaining it. 

Regards,
Ultrajones


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

ultrajones said:


> I am developing a home automation application to provide remote control of the TiVos installed in a home using HomeSeer. It is pretty much complete as far as the features published in the Tivo Remote Protocol version 1.1. I figured out how to find all the TiVos on a local network, but would like access to the other features available to the Apple and Android applications.
> 
> Does anyone know when TiVo plans on providing their updated API documentation? I have been watching the developer site for years and it doesn't look like anyone has put any effort into maintaining it.
> 
> ...


You need to contact TiVo's business division for this info, it probably on the website somewhere. Just a to comment on your plan, I not sure I want to control my TiVo thru a home automation system, however you did something the other way, control and monitor my home thru the TiVo including security cameras, now would be useful. Good luck.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

ultrajones said:


> Does anyone know when TiVo plans on providing their updated API documentation?


My money would be on "never".


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You should check out the source for kmttg. The developer is a member of this forum and he's managed to reverse engineer most of the mindrpc protocol, which is hat the apps use to communicate with you TiVos.


----------

